# Michigan House Passed Bill Allowing EMTs To Refuse Treatment To Gay People



## EMTinCT (Dec 8, 2014)

http://www.newnownext.com/michigan-...ts-to-refuse-treatment-to-gay-people/12/2014/

"The broadly written Religious Freedom Restoration Act would allow, for example, an EMT to refuse emergency treatment to a gay person or a pharmacist to refuse to refill HIV medication, because God decreed gays and lesbians should be put to death."

I can't tell if this is some sort of sick joke or being reported inaccurately. I sure hope no EMT is asking about LGBT status and if they are it doesn't change their willingness to treat the patient even in the smallest amount.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Dec 8, 2014)

That article is probably as broadly written as the legislation if the allegations are true. Besides, the legislation doesn't state "Whereas, Emergency Medical Services personnel can opt out of treating gay persons". Nor does it state the many other extreme examples listed. These examples were just thought up by someone sensationalizing the story. 

Now, surely that doesn't make it right. If it is so broad that it opens up loopholes that, somehow, allow EMTs to discriminate in such a way, then there needs to be a fix. Hopefully the Senate or Governor themselves see that.


----------

